# Choosing Right PSU for GTX 1070ti



## bubuie (Apr 23, 2018)

Hey guys, 
This are my Spec: i7 7700k, Asus ROG Maximus IX hero, 8 GB ram, gtx 1070ti, 2x SSD, and H105 CPU cooler ( also 5 RGB Fans )

So with my old PSU i was getting Coil Whine on my GPU and tested on my friend PSU and it was gone , So I have decided to Buy new one tomorrow , but Trying to figure out which one will be the best suitable for my case . Can't order online cause it will cost more for my country so I am limited with the my country market.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 23, 2018)

Things you should mention....

Where are you from......
Link to where you might be buying a PSU.....
What is your budget?


----------



## bubuie (Apr 23, 2018)

sneekypeet said:


> Things you should mention....
> 
> Where are you from......
> Link to where you might be buying a PSU.....
> What is your budget?



country is Georgia
http://altaok.ge/?sl=en - this is one of the websites that sell PC parts
aswell georgian craiglist , that has some new and used ones
https://www.mymarket.ge/en/

budget depends on PSU , I can spend money if it's worth it


----------



## John Naylor (Apr 23, 2018)

Its useful if ya know which 1070 Ti as power demands between model can be very significant.   If you aren't comfy running the numbers ... here's some resources

https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/geforce/products/10series/geforce-gtx-1070-ti/



> Thermal and Power Specs:
> 94 = Maximum GPU Temperature (in C)
> 180 W Graphics Card Power (W)
> 500 W = Recommended System Power (W)



http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/msi_geforce_gtx_1070_ti_gaming_review,8.html



> Power consumption is a fair amount higher compared to the reference card. Here is Guru3D's power supply recommendation:
> 
> *GeForce GTX 1070 Ti - *On your average system we recommend a 500 Watt power supply unit.
> *GeForce GTX 1070 Ti SLI - *On your average system we recommend a 750 Watt power supply unit.
> If you are going to overclock your GPU or processor, then we do recommend you purchase something with some more stamina. Also, at half the PSU load (50% usage) your PSU is the most energy efficient.



If ya wanna run the numbers yaself ...

MSI 1070 Ti Gaming

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/msi_geforce_gtx_1070_ti_gaming_review,43.html

We see the card power limit can be raised 33%

https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_1070_Ti_Gaming/28.html
We see peak gaming is 194 watts 194 x 1.33 for OC = 258 watts

CPU - Overcloked 130 watts is a good number.

So .... 258 (GPU) + 130 (CPU) + 10 watts storage + 40 watts MoBo + 5 watts RAM + 15 watts fans and cooler = 458 watts

Id go for a 520 - 550 watter for moderate OC and a 650 watter if ya a "bawlz to the wall" type of guy.  It's not so much a "need the power" kinda thing.  It's more of a a)  power gets dirty and inhibits OCs the closer you get to full load, b) more noise as ya get closer to full load and c)  PSUs are at peak efficiency at 50% load.

Looking at ya web site, not many options ... Id choose the 530 ... or if ya interested in the lower noise, efficiency (lower heat) and poitentially higher OC potential,  or the 630


----------



## bubuie (Apr 23, 2018)

John Naylor said:


> Its useful if ya know which 1070 Ti as power demands between model can be very significant.   If you aren't comfy running the numbers ... here's some resources
> 
> https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/geforce/products/10series/geforce-gtx-1070-ti/
> 
> ...




The GPU is MSI Gaming 1070TI 8GB, the Thing why i am going to change PSU is the fact that it makes my GPU to coil whine on high FPS scenario, Tested it on Good PSU today and It had no noise.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 23, 2018)

bubuie said:


> The GPU is MSI Gaming 1070TI 8GB, the Thing why i am going to change PSU is the fact that it makes my GPU to coil whine on high FPS scenario, Tested it on Good PSU today and It had no noise.



Ok well use that good psu then just go 650W and call it a day.


----------

